# Fibbersley Park Primary School, Willenhall April 2015



## mookster (Apr 5, 2015)

It feels nice to be back home exploring  although today of all days I refuse to use the term 'easter eggsploring'.

I bailed out of doing this place twice in months past as it is situated on a very busy residential road so never found the right time to access the place, but Easter Sunday seemed like a good bet and so I finally did along with Mr. OverArch. To be honest it was a let down, it looks like such a great building from the outside with the clock tower and everything but the inside is screwed - the floors are riddled with dry rot so only a couple of the concrete-floored classrooms and the corridors are safe to walk on. No access up the clock tower either...well there was, but looking at the state of the ladders brought back bad memories from Birkenhead's Central Hydraulic Tower so was an instant no...

Fibbersley Park Primary School closed around 2010 or 2011, and in 2013 the building containing the hall/gymnasium was destroyed in an arson attack and subsequently demolished.

Not a huge amount to see as it's been largely stripped of everything, but it satisfied my curiosity at least.















































A few more here  https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157651314317107/

After visiting I showed OverArch around George Dykes just down the road and took a few highly inappropriate images involving the 'gentlemans reading material' littered around the place.​


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 5, 2015)

nice work mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 6, 2015)

Beautiful facade and tower.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 7, 2015)

The old place has still go charm Mook! Brill set!


----------



## krela (Apr 7, 2015)

Lovely clocktower, looks so basic and damp inside though, can't imagine going to school there in modern times.


----------



## King Al (Apr 7, 2015)

That tower is lovely, shame its not climbable... Superb report as always Mookster


----------



## smiler (Apr 7, 2015)

Proper Job Mook, I'm glad you had the nous to walk away from the dodgy ladders, although from your post I get the feeling that it's something you've learned the hard way. I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## mookster (Apr 7, 2015)

smiler said:


> Proper Job Mook, I'm glad you had the nous to walk away from the dodgy ladders, although from your post I get the feeling that it's something you've learned the hard way. I enjoyed looking, Thanks



Lets just say for those who remember them, the ladders up to the roof of the Central Hydraulic Tower were the scariest I have ever had to use...to call the last one a 'ladder' was a bit of a stretch and the ones up here weren't any better!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2015)

Brilliant set of images mate! 
Beggining to think you've spent more time in derelict schools than I spent at actual school


----------



## jello1501 (Apr 9, 2015)

wow excellent stuff


----------

